# 350Z ruined by Body Shop



## Growl60 (Oct 9, 2008)

This is messed up. This poor guys 350z was destroyed at this guys body shop. Complete disgusting work. Wood screws, wood shims, runs, orange peel. What a loss

HORRIBLE body shop experience - details inside. 350z ruined. - MY350Z.COM Forums

look at the pics.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw this over on a Scion forum! Just plain crappy work...unbelievable!


----------



## JayzCar (Jan 24, 2009)

that's not cool


----------



## begante! (Jan 17, 2008)

*whoe*

:wtf:dude so sorry for your ride ummmm woodscrews??????????


----------

